

Free 112 page New York Venture Capital Almanac - jsherry
http://www.cbinsights.com/new-york-venture-capital

======
jsherry
Jonathan from CB Insights here. We published this report in partnership with
Silicon Valley Bank and Orrick. For startups, investors and advisors
interested in the NY ecosystem, we hope it is helpful.

~~~
ohjayzus
do you guys track companies in the energy sector specifically? It's hard
keeping track of M&A in that sector and would love to have some data that
consolidates that kind of info and other metrics like you have in the almanac
report.

~~~
asanwal
Yes - we track all types of private company financing and exit data - energy,
life sciences, tech, etc. Sector, stage and geo-agnostic.

Email in profile so feel free to reach out if I can be helpful.

------
xfax
Haven't read the full report yet, but sort of surprised that USV didn't make
it into the summary. On the other hand, not surprised that the top 2 funded
startups are both fashion related.

------
o0-0o
Could someone post a direct link to the report. You have to register email
with them to get this.

------
ohjayzus
is this kinda like a U.S. News ranking for NY VC's?

~~~
asanwal
Nothing quite that juicy unfortunately (disclosure: I'm a co-founder of CB
Insights). But it does provide rankings of VCs and angels in NY based on their
investment activity. And some breakdowns by industry areas of focus. Also, has
a ton of trend and financing data and investment syndicate analysis as well.

If you're a startup evaluating NY or already in NY and going to be
fundraising, we hope and think it'll be a really great resource to help you
determine who some of the key players are.

